# Herbstfest



## Nillonde (26. Oktober 2007)

Wie viele mitbekommen haben ist ja in HDRO gerade Herbstfest *g*
Unter anderem auf dem Marktplatz im Breeland (bevor einer fragt auf der Karte von Bree aus an der Straße nach Norden zu den Breefeldern).

Im großen und ganzen find ichs toll, nur mit ein paar Fehlern.

Weis ja nicht wie  es anderen geht aber hier mal Erfahrungsbericht:

Man kann auf dem Festplatz Kürbisse ernten die man eintauschen kann gegen andere Dinge, man kann aber nur jede Stunde ernten, jedenfalls so weit ich das verstanden habe.
Bei meinem Versuch kam aber ein "Allgemeienr Fehler" das Stundenlimit hab ich trotzdem bekommen *schmoll* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann gabs nen Tanzwettbewerb. Den hab ich leider nie mitmachen können da ich auf dem Tanzplatz über ne geschlagene halbe Stunde stand, blödsinnig emotes ausprobiert hab und wartete das das Tanzspiel startet. Andere sagten sie standen da zwei Stunden ohne das was passierte. Keine Ahnung was da los war/ist.

Ein Kuchenwettessen gibts auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man muss innerhalb einer Minute 6 Kuchen essen. Das hört sich leichter an als es ist. Weil nämlich um den Tisch ca. 3 bis 6 Spieler stehen die alle die Kuchen essen wollen. Geduld Leute *g*
Leider gibts da den ein oder anderen Spieler der dann ausflippt und andere anmotzt. Sowas find ich nicht nett.

Und dann gibts noch das beliebteste Spiel. Das Pferderennen. Da kann man nämlich eins der teuren und heiß begehrten Viecher gewinnen, auch unter Stufe 35.
Das Spiel startet ca. alle 15 min.
Vier Teilnehmer reiten um die Wette. Der Gewinner wird öffentlich im Chat ausgerufen und gewinnt eine Medaille die er gegen ein Herbstpferd eintauschen kann. Damit man teilnehmen kann muss man fixer als fix sein. Man muss nämlich zu den ersten vier gehören die sich die quest schnappen und zum sattel rennen.
Bei diesem Spiel mutiert die ach so nette Community teilweise zu selbstsüchtigen agressiven Spielern *g*
Schön und gut das es so beliebt ist. Aber irgendwo find ichs nicht okay das Level-50 Spieler die Spielleiterin dermaßen einkeilen das man sie gar nicht mehr anklicken kann. Das machen die so lange bis sie gewinnen weil sie unbedingt so ein Pferd haben wollen.

So weit mein Bericht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal gespannt was andere sagen.


----------



## mantigore666 (27. Oktober 2007)

kann dir nur zustimmen, ich hab die questgeberin fürs rennen nicht mal gesehen <fg>
habe mich da aber eh gefragt, wie das unter level 35 ablaufen soll...  das rennen, ok, auch die
münzen kriegt man ja...  aber man muss sein pferd verkaufen um eine quittung zu kriegen -
also liegen medaille und münzen auf halde...  nun werd ich vielleicht erst in einem monat lvl 35,
das fest ist aber schon längst vorbei, wie komm ich nun an den mir zustehenden gaul ?  ;-)

insgesamt gesehen finde ich es schöner als z.b. saufgelage in anderen spielen ;-)

aber auch bei mir gabs nen fehler beim einsammeln des kürbis...  dafür funktionieren aber die
anderen beiden quests (in celondim und in hobbingen) wo man schriftrollen einsammeln oder äpfel
fischen muss :-)


----------



## Aurengur (30. Oktober 2007)

Probleme gibts auch bei den Pferderennen...

Wenn du siehst, dass du als erstes durch das Ziel kommst, muss es nicht sein, dass du wirklich der erste bist. Dieses Problem ist den Gamemastern bekannt, sie können aber nichts dran ändern. 

Hatte sogar ein langes Gespräch mit einem GM darüber, und naja... sie können nichts dran ändern.... aber was solls, ich hab mein Pferdi, und das passt jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerindor (30. Oktober 2007)

Diese Probleme gibt es auf Belegaer netterweise nicht. Dort stellen sich alle brav in eine Schlange und warten bis sie dran sind. 
Wer aus der Reihe tanzt, wird beim nächsten Helegrod Raid dann schon wissen was er davon hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde Events auf dem RP Server haben richtig Flair. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (30. Oktober 2007)

Ich bekomme beim Pferderennen nach einer Weile immer die Meldung "Ihr habt es nicht geschafft euer Pferd zu besteigen" oder so ähnlich, dann ist die Quest gescheitert.
Auch beim Tanzen machts Probleme, da scheitert dann die Quest, obwohl ich alles richtig gemacht habe. Oder aber alles funktioniert, das Emote habe ich dann aber trotzdem nicht. :/

Naja, man kann nicht alles haben...


----------



## Kerindor (30. Oktober 2007)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Ich bekomme beim Pferderennen nach einer Weile immer die Meldung "Ihr habt es nicht geschafft euer Pferd zu besteigen" oder so ähnlich, dann ist die Quest gescheitert.
> Auch beim Tanzen machts Probleme, da scheitert dann die Quest, obwohl ich alles richtig gemacht habe. Oder aber alles funktioniert, das Emote habe ich dann aber trotzdem nicht. :/
> 
> Naja, man kann nicht alles haben...



erst den sattel nehmen, danach aufs pferd steigen ^^


----------



## -bloodberry- (30. Oktober 2007)

Sattel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na, da muss ich mich aber nochmal genauer umsehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasgli (30. Oktober 2007)

Biste also schon ein Fortgeschrittener Reiter, so ohne Sattel? Also überqualifiziert fürs Herbstfest! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leigh (30. Oktober 2007)

Hasgli schrieb:


> Biste also schon ein Fortgeschrittener Reiter, so ohne Sattel? Also überqualifiziert fürs Herbstfest!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Reiten ist mit Sattel leichter. *klugscheiß*


----------



## Uktawa (31. Oktober 2007)

Da zeigt sich doch wieder der Unterschied zwischen der Comunity auf den normalen und auf dem RP Server. Auf dem deutschen RP Server geht es beim Pferderennen sehr gesittet zu. Die LEute stellen sich brav in eine Reihe und jeder wartet bis er drann ist. Kein gemaule, gezanke oder gar geweine. Keine Ahnung warum die Comunity auf den normalen Servern dazu nicht in der Lage ist.
Was die Kürbisse & das tanzen angeht hatte ich keine Probleme. 
Was ich allerdings absolut unsinnig finde ist das man am PFerderennen ab der Stufe 11 teil nehmen kann, doch auch wenn man gewinnen sollte man eigendlich nichts davon hat. Denn wie schon beschrieben wurde...um das Herbstpferd zu bekommen muss man ersteinmal ein reguläres PFerd haben. Und das kann man ja erst ab lvl 35 nach der Reitquest kaufen. Da wurde etwas unüberlegt geplant denke ich.
Aber alles in allem finde ich das Fest sehr gelungen. Das einzige was nervt ist der Breelandchat..alle 10 minuten dieses furchtbare gespame vom System in allen Chatchanneln das wieder einer gewonnen hat. Da hätte man wenigstens ne Option machen sollen das sich dies ausstellen lässt.


----------



## mantigore666 (31. Oktober 2007)

ich find das neuerliche geruckel nach buch 11 richtig klasse <lach>  bin die halbe runde lang erster beim rennen mit 2 längen vorsprung - ein kurzer ruckler und ich bin letzter, wieder mit 2 längen...

aber ist eh unschön beim "lvl-50-gerangel" mitzumachen.... soooo viele esel und soooo wenig sättel  <fg>


----------



## Kerindor (31. Oktober 2007)

Seltsamerweise ist bei mir die Performance besser als vor dem Patch.

Aber als Tip am Rande: Bei solchen Rennen behilft man sich am besten mit den alten Shooter-Tricks und stellt die Grafik auf Niedrig.

Im übrigen ist die Schlange auf Belegaer bunt gemischt und mitnichten ein 50er Gerangel.


----------



## Nillonde (31. Oktober 2007)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Das einzige was nervt ist der Breelandchat..alle 10 minuten dieses furchtbare gespame vom System in allen Chatchanneln das wieder einer gewonnen hat. Da hätte man wenigstens ne Option machen sollen das sich dies ausstellen lässt.



Das nwevr mich auch langsam. Ich finds ja toll das die ausgerufen werden, aber teils kannst den restlichen chat gar nicht richtig nachvollziehen.
Abschaltoption wär schon nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens als ich heute nachmittag, so gegen 15 uhr auf dem Weg nach Nen Harn über den Festplatz bin standen 3 Reiter an der Startlinie und keine Schlange. Wer hat die denn vertrieben, oder sind die Schulferien jetzt rum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasgli (31. Oktober 2007)

Nillonde schrieb:


> Übrigens als ich heute nachmittag, so gegen 15 uhr auf dem Weg nach Nen Harn über den Festplatz bin standen 3 Reiter an der Startlinie und keine Schlange. Wer hat die denn vertrieben, oder sind die Schulferien jetzt rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann kann ich wohl ja endlich mit meinem 21iger Barde Zwergen herran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nillonde (1. November 2007)

Hasgli schrieb:


> Dann kann ich wohl ja endlich mit meinem 21iger Barde Zwergen herran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Soll ich dir aufs Pferd helfen kleiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fimbultyr (2. November 2007)

> Was ich allerdings absolut unsinnig finde ist das man am PFerderennen ab der Stufe 11 teil nehmen kann, doch auch wenn man gewinnen sollte man eigendlich nichts davon hat.



Also ich finde es gar nicht mal verkehrt, dass man schon ab Lvl 11 dran teilnehmen kann, denn nicht jedem geht es um so ein pferd. Es gibt auch viele kleinere chars, die einfach nur aus spass am spiel an dem rennen teilnehmen möchten, da es eine immer etwas besonderes ist, wenn es solche events gibt.
Deswegen würde ich es auch nicht begrüßen, wenn mann das Festrennen erst ab 35 macht nur wegen dem Pferd als belohnung.


----------



## mantigore666 (2. November 2007)

nein, levelbeschränkung fände ich auch nicht so gut, aber kann man das nicht einfach so lösen,
das der normale pferdehändler für die, die gewinnen, auch später das erntefestpferd bereit hält ?
da man es nur tauschen kann, wären auch kleinere level gezwungen, sich vorher ein normales
pferd zu kaufen, es wär also kein vorteil.


----------

